# Rockport flounder report - Pic Heavy!



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

It has been a while since I posted anything, so here is the flounder gigging update. The last 20 nights of gigging have been good, with limits on every trip, even in some terrible weather and tide conditions. Some nights have been fast action with limits in less than an hour, and other trips have taken 5-6 hours to get a limit. The weather and tides have been constantly changing over the last few weeks, making the fish move to new areas every few days. The changing patterns are beneficial, as stagnant weather/tide patterns tend to make the fish less active. Water clarity has become worse over the last week, with hot water holding more sediment and less oxygen. As scorching afternoon temperatures become the norm, water clarity has been poor early in the evening, getting better around midnight as the flats cool off. Fish size has been steady, with most in the 14-19" range and a rare fish in the 20-25" range. Gigging should remain good through the rest of summer, and fish size should slowly increase. I only have a handful of open dates for the rest of 2019, so book soon if you want a trip. Open dates for the remainder of 2019 are listed below.

5/22 - Scott S. group of 4. SE wind at 20-30mph and extreme high tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead
5/23 - Janie B. group of 2. SE wind at 25-35mph and extreme high tide levels. 10 flounder limit
5/24 - Nathan H. group of 3. SE wind at 20-25mph and extreme high tide levels. 15 flounder limit 
5/25 - Roger P. group of 6. SE wind at 15-20mph and very high tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead
5/26 - Will M. group of 4. SE wind at 10-20mph and high tide levels. 20 flounder limit
5/27 - Lee O. group of 4. SSE wind at 20-30mph and high tide levels. 20 flounder limit. 2 flounder at 22" and one big 25" flounder weighing 7 pounds
5/28 - Monty O. group of 5. SE wind at 20-30mph and high tide levels. 25 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead
5/29 - Mike C. group of 4. SE wind at 15mph and high tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead
5/30 - Garret J. group of 3. SE wind at 10mph and high tide levels. 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead
5/31 - Ramiro C. group of 6. SE wind at 10-15mph and normal tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead
6/1 - Rodney S. group of 4. SE wind at 15mph and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead
6/2 - Rodney M. group of 2. SE wind at 15mph and high tide levels. 10 flounder limit
6/3 - Arthur C. group of 4. SE wind at 15mph and high tide levels. 20 flounder limit
6/4 - James E. group of 3. SE wind at 15mph and normal tide levels. 15 flounder limit 
6/5 - Seth R. group of 3. SW wind at 10mph and high tide levels. 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead
6/6 - Gary Z. group of 5. SE wind at 15mph and normal tide levels. 25 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead
6/7 - Joel H. group of 2. South wind at 10mph and high tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead
6/8 - Joel H. group of 3. South wind at 10mph and normal tide levels. 15 flounder limit 
6/9 - Seth R. group of 5. Dead Calm wind and slightly low tide levels. 25 flounder limit plus 1 black drum
6/10 - Will M. group of 3. North wind at 10mph and low tide levels. 15 flounder limit plus 5 sheepshead

*Upcoming open dates for 2019:*
* June: completely booked
July: completely booked
August: 1, 8, 9, 10, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 22, 31
September: 1-7, 9-12, 19-25, 27-30
October: 1-6, 8, 9, 11-13, 16, 25, 28, 30 ,31
November: closed season
December: 12, 14, 16-23, 26-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
 Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*pics*

pics


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*pics 2*

pics 2


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

hell yeah!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Beast mode, Capt!


----------

